# How to install arp-scan



## pavlar (Mar 31, 2020)

FreeBSD 12.1

I use instruction:


			arp-scan ARP scanning and fingerprinting tool – BSDSRV.se
		

But I find zero

```
$ sudo pkg search arp-scan

$
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2020)

It doesn't seem to be in quarterly, I don't know why, maybe it had build issues. It's available in latest though.


----------

